# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار >  معرفی سایت برای اخذ ویزا

## pvshsh

*مدارک وقت سفارت دانشجویی اسلوونی:*

درخواست رواديد بايد شخصا ارائه شود. سفارت اسلوونی در صورت ناقص بودن مدارک از قبول درخواست رواديد امتناع خواهد کرد. بررسی درخواست رواديد بطور معمول 3 تا 4 ماه به طول می انجامد.فرم درخواست ويزا که بطور کامل و خوانا پر شده و شخصا امضاء گرديده باشد (همراه با عکس)گذرنامه با مدت اعتبار کافی(حداقل 6 ماه از تاريخ درخواست رواديد)فتوکپی از تمام صفحات گذرنامه برای وقت سفارت اسلوونیفتوکپی از تمام صفحات شناسنامه برای وقت سفارت اسلوونیترجمه شناسنامه با تاييد وزارت امور خارجه و تاييد سفارت اسلوونیتعهد نامه مالی که يا خود متقاضی در ايران يک حساب ريالی و يا ارزی به نام خود حساب باز کرده است و مبلغ 10000 يورو به حساب خود پول گذاشته و تاييد آن را از بانک می گيرد و به سفارت اسلوونی ارائه می دهد و يا آنکه متقاضی دعوت کننده ای در اسلوونی دارد.پرينت گردش مالی سه ماه آخر حساب ريالی متقاضی در ايراناصل و فتوکپی از پذيرش و يا تاييد دريافت درخواست پذيرش از يک دانشگاه يا (Fachhochschul) در اسلوونیگواهی عدم سوء پيشينهترجمه گواهی عدم سوء پيشينه با تاييد وزارت امور خارجه و تاييد سفارت اسلوونی

*مدارک ویزای توریستی فنلاند شینگن*
مدارک ارائه شده می بایست به یکی از زبانهای انگلیسی، فنلاندی، و یا سوئدی بوده و مطابق با لیست زیر تنظیم شود. مدارک به هر زبان دیگری می بایستی به صورت ترجمه رسمی باشند .
اصل مدارک به مرکز خدمات ویزا تحویل گردد.
مدارک مورد نیاز

فرم تکمیل شده ویزا همراه با امضاء و و تاریخیک قطعه عکس رنگی، با پشت زمینه سپید یا روشن که بیش از 6 ماه از زمان گرفتن عکس نگذشته باشد
ابعاد عکس 3.6 × 4.7 سانتی متر باشد، چهره فرد در عکس به صورت کامل مشخص
باشد ، عکس روتوش شده مورد قبول نمی باشد.پاسپورت با حداقل سه ماه اعتبار پس از خاتمه سفر، به همراه یک کپی از صفحه اول پاسپورت و ویزاهای شنگناخذ شده و مهر های ورود و خروج.
دارای حداقل دو صفحه خالی باشد
در طی 10 سال گذشته صادر شده باشند
پاسپورت های باطله در صورتی که ویزای شنگن در آنها درج شده باشد
متقاضیان غیر ایرانی:کپی اجازه اقامت معتبر در ایران با حداقل سه ماه اعتبار پس از انقضاء تاریخ ویزا و خروج از منطقه شنگن، در صورتی که مجوز اقامت در پاسپورت
قدیمی الصاق شده باشد، لطفا پاسپورت قدیمی را ارائه دهید.در صورتی که شاغل می باشید:
برای افراد که در استخدام هستند (کارگران)
گواهی اشتغال به کار بر روی سر برگ رسمی شرکت دارای مهر و امضاء، با ذکرنام متقاضی، اطلاعات تماس با کارفرما، سمت متقاضی و میزان حقوق دریافتی ، سابقه کاری در مجموعه
گواهی بیمه تامین اجتماعی یا خدماتدرمانی
*در صورتی صاحب شفل آزاد هستید**:*
جواز کسب معتبر،ترجمه روزنامه رسمی شرکت، گواهی بیمه تامین اجتماعی یاخدمات درمانی
*در صورت بازنشسته بودن**:*
گواهی دریافت مستمری بازنشستگی درسه ماه گذشته
*در صورت دانش آموز و یا دانشجو بودن**:*
معرفی نامه از مدرسه یا دانشگاه  باقید مدت زمان مرخصی داده شده، وتائید ثبت نام در ترم و یا سال تحصیلی بعد
*افراد خانه دار**:*
گواهی درآمد همسر، قرارداد کاریصورت حساب بانکی، فیش حقوقی در سه ماه گذشتهگواهی بانکی به مبلغ کافی برای سفر: ریز کارکرد بانکی سه ماه گذشته به زبان انگلیسی متعلق به فرد متقاضی به زبان انگلیسیگواهی تمکن مالی به زبان انگلیسیفیش حقوقی در سه ماه گذشتهاسناد مالکیت در صورت وجودبرنامه سفررزرو بلیت برای کل دوره سفرتائیدیه محل اقامت، رزرو هتل و یا خوابگاه برای کل برنامه سفرترجمه شناسنامهبیمه مسافرتی معتبر در کشورهای شنگن با پوشش 30.000 هزار یورویی، که در برگیرنده درمان اورژانس و بازگرداندن جسد در صورت فوت در مدت زمان سفر باشددر صورتی که متقاضی زیر سن قانونی ١٨ باشد و به تنهایی یا با یکی از والدین سفر می کند: رضایت نامه محضری والدین یا قیم قانونی ، افراد تک والد می بایستی گواهی قیمومیت رسمی ارائه نمایند.
گواهی اشتغال به کار و درآمد والدین، و فیش حقوقی در سه ماه  گذشته والدین می بایستی فرم تقاضای ویزا را امضاء نموده برای افراد تک – والد این بند مورد نیاز نمی باشد، افراد تک والد می بایستی گواهی قیمومیت رسمی ارائه دهند.Visa fee هزینه ویزا 60 یورو
Service fee هزینه خدمات 35 یورو
*شرایط های صدور ویزای کشور اسلواکی**:*
به طور کلی، هنگام درخواست یک ویزای شنگن، اتباع خارجی باید موارد زیر را ارائه دهند:

فرم ویزای شنگن کامل شدهعکس تمام رخ رنگی 3 در 3.5سند مسافرتی معتبر که حداقل باید 3 ماه بیشتر از اعتبار مورد نظر ویزای درخواست شده و باید در 10 سال گذشته صادر شده باشد. سند حداقل حاوی 2 صفحه خالی باشد.اسنادی که هدف و شرایط اقامت برنامه ریزی شده را نشان دهد (دعوتنامه، ووچر در مورد سفر سازمان یافته)اسنادمربوط به محل اقامت به عنوان مثال:
ووچر/ رزرو، تأیید محل اقامت هتل و ارائه خدمات.یک دعوتنامه شخصی برای تایید اینکه متقاضی در محل شخص دعوت کننده اقامت داشته باشد.
 اسناد دیگر:

اسناد تأیید کننده معیشت کافی، به عنوان مثال:.
پول نقد در یک ارز آزاد قابل تبدیل چک سفر.اظهار صورت حساب بانکی تایید کننده این که متقاضی در 12-6 ماه گذشته درآمد منظم (حقوق، حقوق بازنشستگی) داشته است؛اسناد دیگر حفاظت از  سرمایه در یک ارز قابل تبدیل.
مبلغ عمومی برای پوشش هزینه های زندگی تعیین نشده است، اما بودجه باید برای طول و هدف اقامت و هزینه های زندگی در کشورهای مقصد نهایی یا کشورهای منطقه شنگن کافی باشد. در یک گذرگاه مرزی اسلواکی از شهروندان خارجی ممكن است خواسته شود كه نشان دهند كه دلایل كافی برای پوشش هزینه های زندگی در طول مدت اقامت مشخص شده در ویزا را به میزان 56 یورو برای هر فرد در روز دارند.

اسنادی که توانایی ارزیابی قصد متقاضی را از ترک قلمرو کشورهای عضو داشته باشد قبل از انقضای ویزا درخواست شده، برای مثال وسیله حمل و نقل – بلیط پرواز هوایی / اتوبوس / قطار (بدون باز کردن) است. در هنگام سفر با وسیله نقلیه موتوری، متقاضی باید گواهینامه رانندگی معتبر و گواهینامه جاده، گواهینامه بیمه مسئولیت شخص ثالث  موتور (به اصطلاح کارت سبز) ارائه دهد و  مالکیت دارایی های کافی برای سوخت را نشان دهد.بیمه درمانی مسافرتی. بیمه باید تمام هزینه هایی را که ممکن است در ارتباط با بازپرداخت متقاضی به کشور خود به علت مشکلات بهداشتی، درمان فوری پزشکی، درمان اورژانس بیمارستانی و یا مرگ ناشی شود، پوشش دهد. بیمه سفر باید برای تمام کشورهای عضو شنگن و طول مدت اقامت متقاضی اعتبار داشته  باشد. حداقل مبلغ بیمه 30000 یورو  نیاز  است. اعضای خانواده کشورهای عضو اتحادیه اروپا یا EEA از تعهد ارائه بیمه درمانی مسافرتی معاف هستند. چنین معافیتی به اعضای خانواده شهروندان اسلواکی اعمال نمی شوداسناد دیگر. برای اهداف روند درخواست ویزا، سفارتخانه یا کنسولگری ممکن است از اتباع خارجی بخواهد مدارک دیگر را برای تأیید اهداف اعلام شده از دیدار و قصد متقاضی برای بازگشت به کشور خود یا کشور اقامت خود بفرستد.
*ویزای لتونی* 

اصل و کپی رزرو پروازفرم تکمیل شده روادیداصل سند ملکی و ترجمه رسمی آناصل بیمه مسافرتی به همراه کپی آناصل و کپی تائیدیه آژانس مسافرتی ۱۲- اصل و کپی دعوتنامه رسمگواهی موجودی حساب بانکی و اثبات تمکن مالی صادر شده به زبان انگلیسیدو قطعه عکس ۴ × ۶ که حداقل مربوط به ۶ ماه اخیر باشد ( پشت سفید و بدون روتوش )اصل و کپی شناسنامه و کارت ملی و ترجمه رسمی ( همراه تائیدیه قوه قضایی و امورخارجه )اصل گواهی اشتغال به کار به زبان فارسی و ترجمه رسمی آن ( همراه با تائیدیه قوه قضایی و امور خارجه )رزرو هتل همراه با تائید آژانس مسافرتی مبنی بر پرداخت هزینه هتل ( رزرو اینترنتی قابل قبول نخواهد بود )اصل و کپی پاسپورت ( کپی از صفحه اول و سایر صفحات حاوی ویزای شنگن ) که حداقل ۶ ماه اعتبار داشته باشد.
نکته : ارائه درخواست ویزای لتونی بدین معنی نیست که متقاضی قطعا” ویزای لتونی را دریافت خواهد نمود ، حتی اگر وی شرایط ویزا را بدرستی داشته باشد. مدارک بالا مربوط به ویزای توریستی لتونی می باشد.
*انواع ویزای لتونی*

ویزای توریستی لتونیویزای تجاری لتونیویزای دیداری لتونیویزای پزشکی لتونیویزای کنفرانس لتونیویزای ورزشی لتونیویزای هنری لتونی

----------


## qorbani.shamim

سایت ایران ویزا هم به تازگی در این زمینه شروع به فعالیت کرده می تونید با مراجعه به این سایت اطلاعاتی اعم از چگونگی دریافت و اخذ ویزا، پیکاپ ویزا، مشاوره برای اقامت، مهاجرت و غیره کسب نمایید. 
آدرس سایت iranviza.com است.

----------


## maryam8588

ممنون عالی بود ...

----------

